# My New wheels 2007 pointer-saveiro



## castrogtstoyo (Oct 25, 2003)

2007 POINTER FROM MEXICO new wheels 16x9 keskin


----------



## castrogtstoyo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: My New wheels 2007 pointer-saveiro (castrogtstoyo)*


----------



## castrogtstoyo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: My New wheels 2007 pointer-saveiro (castrogtstoyo)*


----------



## castrogtstoyo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: My New wheels 2007 pointer-saveiro (castrogtstoyo)*


----------



## castrogtstoyo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: My New wheels 2007 pointer-saveiro (castrogtstoyo)*


----------



## castrogtstoyo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: My New wheels 2007 pointer-saveiro (castrogtstoyo)*


----------



## castrogtstoyo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: My New wheels 2007 pointer-saveiro (castrogtstoyo)*


----------



## castrogtstoyo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: My New wheels 2007 pointer-saveiro (castrogtstoyo)*


----------



## castrogtstoyo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: My New wheels 2007 pointer-saveiro (castrogtstoyo)*


----------



## castrogtstoyo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: My New wheels 2007 pointer-saveiro (castrogtstoyo)*


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

what engine do those have?
nice wheels btw
also you can put those pics in one post next time instead of many


----------



## castrogtstoyo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (pyro2001vr6)*

1.8


----------



## aba_2.slow (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: My New wheels 2007 pointer-saveiro (castrogtstoyo)*

damn dude. that looks so goofy. i kinda like it in a wow thats unique kinda way. sweet rims dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CAsuperbeetle (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: My New wheels 2007 pointer-saveiro (aba_2.slow)*

And how did you get one of those in America?


----------



## chrisp-e (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: My New wheels 2007 pointer-saveiro (CAsuperbeetle)*

It looks good in person, I tell you.


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: My New wheels 2007 pointer-saveiro (castrogtstoyo)*

wow that thing is pretty sweet... I love the way the fenders flare http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aba_2.slow (Nov 7, 2007)

the more i look at it the more i want one man! i like it.


----------



## castrogtstoyo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (aba_2.slow)*

Thanks


----------



## WakeHead (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: My New wheels 2007 pointer-saveiro (CAsuperbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAsuperbeetle* »_And how did you get one of those in America? 

NAFTA....drive right in.


----------



## traderjay (May 18, 2006)

*Re: My New wheels 2007 pointer-saveiro (WakeHead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WakeHead* »_
NAFTA....drive right in.









WHAT IS NAFTA ?


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (castrogtstoyo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *castrogtstoyo* »_1.8

T? As in, the nevAr lose?


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: My New wheels 2007 pointer-saveiro (traderjay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traderjay* »_
WHAT IS NAFTA ?

North American Free Trade Agreement?







I think there was a joke on his part that we're not getting


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: My New wheels 2007 pointer-saveiro (CAsuperbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAsuperbeetle* »_And how did you get one of those in America? 

The important question is how to keep it here, legally.


----------



## vrbit*hcar (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: My New wheels 2007 pointer-saveiro (l5gcw0b)*

really how? i want one of those, that thing is the sh*t


----------



## aba_2.slow (Nov 7, 2007)

can you just go down there buy one and drive it back? how would you get it tagged? what about insurance? that thing is good enough to go through all that for tho and you would be one of probally a few that have one.


----------



## 06SpiceRedTDI (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: My New wheels 2007 pointer-saveiro (l5gcw0b)*

looks like it has mexican plates to me, those don't look like CO plates.


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: My New wheels 2007 pointer-saveiro (vrbit*hcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrbit*hcar* »_really how? i want one of those, that thing is the sh*t

i agree, i want one too...


----------



## castrogtstoyo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: My New wheels 2007 pointer-saveiro (dieselgeek19s)*


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: My New wheels 2007 pointer-saveiro (castrogtstoyo)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guyrollz (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (pyro2001vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyro2001vr6* »_what engine do those have?

also you can put those pics in one post next time instead of many

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ricky_vwt (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (guyrollz)*

x100 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (ricky_vwt)*

you realise you have the only decent looking one in the world right???
everytime a thread comes up about Saveiro's this car gets posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: My New wheels 2007 pointer-saveiro (CAsuperbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAsuperbeetle* »_And how did you get one of those in America? 

I herd yuo can jus dribe 1 of dos in like anee other cras.


----------

